# 3 Horsepower Compressor Duty Motor



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

Bert, I was wondering how well those motors ran, I have the HF Dc and that motor runs great. Please keep us up to date on how well the motor is working out and a video of your jointer would be great!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not have the equipment to make a video.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/31439


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bert,

I searched the Harbor Freight website for "electric motor" and "motor" and all I get are gas engines. Do you know something I don't know?

Planeman


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

planeman40: You can find the item by searching on the item number. It is shown in the title.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

PLaneman , here you go:
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-horsepower-compressor-duty-motor-68302.html


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Planeman is right though. I need a 1750 rpm motor and wanted to see what they had. They don't come up in a search.


----------



## Twigloo (Jul 23, 2013)

If you google smith + jones motor you will find the direct link to the on harbor freight

and for ease http://www.harborfreight.com/3-horsepower-compressor-duty-motor-68302.html


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The question is not about this motor but about weather Harbor Freight sells other size motors. And if they do, how do we find them? I find it odd that they would sell only only one electric motor, and even that one is not listed in a search.

Planeman


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

They sale 1/2, 1, 2 and 3 HP motor


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

That's good to know Bert. How would I find the price and buy one?

Planeman


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Check the website, do you Internet access?
Look on this page: http://www.harborfreight.com/3-horsepower-compressor-duty-motor-68302.html


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Bert,

Did the PM 3/4 HP motor fail? Or did you want more HP?

3/4 HP seems somewhat enemic for an 8" jointer.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The motor was not he original motor but a replacement.
I wanted more power.

In fact now that I think about it the motor was not 3/4 but 1 1/2 HP Baldor, I have since put ti on my band saw.
Sorry of the misinformation


----------



## csmark92 (Apr 28, 2013)

Regardless of the previous motor that's still an impressive upgrade! Enjoy the power!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

An update : two years and many hours later this motor is still running great.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

See . . . A good bit of the Chinese tools and hardware is not "cheap crap" as is so often reported. : )

Planeman


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## rastapunkscramble (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm considering buying a motor like this for my lathe. .. I see that you posted this a while back now… now that it has been a couple of years, how do you feel about this motor now? Would you still recommend it?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

rastapunkscramble if you look two answers up you will read my answer to your question: it runs great


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

In almost 3 years, it's now $169… compared to your $100 original investment.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I heard the small Chinese children making these motors went on strike not too long ago. Obviously they have unionized. : )


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

wait for it to be on sale and - 20% coupon


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> wait for it to be on sale and - 20% coupon
> 
> - b2rtch


Good point and I agree.
I was just pointing out that's a heck of an increase in just 3 years.


----------

